

AppFog getting desperate? - cmccomas
http://www.christophermccomas.com/post/82322673567/whats-up-appfog

======
gfosco
It sounds like your cancellation request ended the billing subscription, but
they lost track of the fact that you wanted to cancel.

~~~
cmccomas
Yeah, I get that. My issue is with them/their system messing up, and them
taking the time to email me and admit it was them/their system, "We take
responsibility for this technical glitch," but expect me to pay for the
billings that have passed between me canceling my service and now.

I am interested if they've done this to anyone else?

------
workhere-io
_We take responsibility for this technical glitch._ ... but you'll have to pay
us. Shady indeed.

